# Introducing Shadow



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

Chino has a new friend, her name is Shadow. She is a 6 month old kitten that we adopted from a local rescue.
Chino has been lonely since we lost Echo and we knew he needed a companion.


----------



## Darkaine (Feb 18, 2014)

Aww I'm happy Chino has a new friend, I love the way black kitties look


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I do love black kitties too. She is very sweet and I am glad we found her.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I hope Chino and Shadow become best of fur friends.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Shadow is adorable! I'm happy that Chino will have a buddy...
Prayers for bonding for them!
Sharon


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Beautiful kitty!


----------



## Stef (Mar 1, 2014)

She looks like she has taken over the place. Thats really good.
So adorable.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I must say after reading your previous extraordinary post, I'm now very partial to black kittens! Shadow is a very sleek looking cat! My hopes are that Shadow will be the brightest star for you, your husband, and Chino's life. May she bless you with her crazy antics to enlighten your hearts and make you laugh for many, many years to come! :luv


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh how wonderful- Echo had far too much love in her not to pass that on to another little needy furbaby. Shadow is a beautiful baby and will bring so much joy to all of you. :luv


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

It was really hard for me to look at another kitten. I had a rough
time after we lost Echo but I knew that we had to do this, for 
Chino and for us. The best way to honor Echo's memory is to share
the love we had for her with another. 

Shadow is very sweet and playful, a beautiful little girl.

Thank you all for welcoming her!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Stef said:


> She looks like she has taken over the place. Thats really good.
> So adorable.



Stef, she really has taken over the place! She is into everything :blackcat




TabbCatt said:


> I must say after reading your previous extraordinary post, I'm now very partial to black kittens! Shadow is a very sleek looking cat! My hopes are that Shadow will be the brightest star for you, your husband, and Chino's life. May she bless you with her crazy antics to enlighten your hearts and make you laugh for many, many years to come! :luv


She is blessing us with crazy antics :luv I'm sure I will have lots of Shadow & Chino photos to post soon.


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

That is great. Cutie.


----------



## Stef (Mar 1, 2014)

Thats really good....
Its nice when new kitties know they are in a safe place and they can just be themselves and explore with their new familyrcat
So happy for you


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Chino & Shadow


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

A lovely way to honor Echo and a chance for Shadow to have a fabulous life


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Congrats! I'm so happy for you guys, furry and human you. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I love that picture of them together. How are you, your husband, and Chino doing these days? I'm sure there are still some moments of past memories of your "rainbow kitties", but hopefully Shadow will be bring the light and laughter to your life now. Thank you for sharing these posts and pics with us!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy I'm so happy for you guys!
It's looking like Chino is comfortable with Shadow!
Are they playing tag yet?!
Hugs and Prayers! 
Sharon


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

TabbCatt said:


> I love that picture of them together. How are you, your husband, and Chino doing these days? I'm sure there are still some moments of past memories of your "rainbow kitties", but hopefully Shadow will be bring the light and laughter to your life now. Thank you for sharing these posts and pics with us!


We are doing ok. I do have my moments when I start thinking about my rainbow kitties, actually I had a few of those moments today. Thank you for asking.
Chino is very happy to have Shadow around and we are pretty happy with Shadow ourselves. She is a little sweetheart.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

10cats2dogs said:


> Judy I'm so happy for you guys!
> It's looking like Chino is comfortable with Shadow!
> Are they playing tag yet?!
> Hugs and Prayers!
> Sharon


Thank you Sharon.
They are playing almost nonstop now. I love watching them.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I found Chino under the covers, he tucked himself in.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy, it'll take a while...and you'll never forget your Rainbow ones...
But little by little, Shadow will help to ease that pain...
I know when I lost mine...and the only one left was Peaches, and she was so forlorn, I knew I had to find a little companion for her...
My vet had some kittens...I adopted one for Peaches...and it was a while before I fully accepted her...but she was a determined little kitten! 
Peaches adopted her immediately! 
I named the kitten Precious, because she brought laughter and life back into our house...
Peaches and Precious are still best buddies....and I'm so glad I got her.
Hugs and Prayers. 
Sharon


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

What a beautiful little girl she is! I hope that having Shadow with you will take a bit of the edge off the pain of losing Echo. She'd be so happy you brought home a new playmate for Chino. 

And that little Chino, what a character! I laughed out loud when I saw his back leg sticking out on the other side of the blanket. He's honestly got one of the sweetest faces I've ever seen. I can't remember how old he is though.?


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

spirite said:


> What a beautiful little girl she is! I hope that having Shadow with you will take a bit of the edge off the pain of losing Echo. She'd be so happy you brought home a new playmate for Chino.
> 
> And that little Chino, what a character! I laughed out loud when I saw his back leg sticking out on the other side of the blanket. He's honestly got one of the sweetest faces I've ever seen. I can't remember how old he is though.?


Hi Spirite, 
Thank you, sorry I didn't answer sooner. The shelter estimated Chino's birthday as August 7, so he is approximately 8.5 months old. He is a little character and so sweet and affectionate.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Chino and Shadow waking up


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

HOW did I miss this thread before???!! 
Congratulations!!! Shadow is just beautiful, and chino looks so very happy!! 
What a happy way to start the day, with those two cuties!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you! Chino is very happy and we are too. We were very lucky to find Shadow.


----------



## Stef (Mar 1, 2014)

They look like they have settled in together quite well....
Its nice when that happens
Chino has a very lucky birthday :wink:
So glad things are going well with them rcatrcat


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy, Blessing do show up in mysterious ways and sometimes in small furry little bodies!!
I am so happy for you all and Chino has a playmate!
Hugs and Prayers! 
Sharon


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Ha, I absolutely love your kitty photo shots! Chino looks like such an innocent kitten--it'll be very hard to resist anything with such looks and poses! The addition of Shadow will be the very antithesis of her name (I know, I keep repeating and hoping this!) Wishing all the best bonding joys and fine feline-fuzz kisses to you!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks for the comments. Here a couple of photos from this morning.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Aww, so nice to see that Chino has a snuggle buddy again. He looks relaxed and happy! Shadow looks like such a sweet, laid-back girl. :luv


----------



## bellvillamor (Apr 21, 2014)

how adorable!!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Bless them!! They are too cute!!!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Jking-
If I lived any closer, I'd prolly be visiting you and your kitties all the time, lol. They're just too irresistable, those faces!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh Judy they both are so adorable and complement each other beautifully!!
Blessings for you all!
Sharon


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Theyre so cute!!! Tabbcatt, i would definitly be visiting them all the time!! Lolz. They are so pretty. And have bonded so fast! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks everyone!  You are welcome to visit anytime! Chino and Shadow are very friendly and love company. 
My sister in law was here last week and they were both sitting on her lap within 5 minutes of her arrival. :blackcatrcat


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Awwww my sisters black cat is named shadow  they call her shazz . Adorable kitten


----------

